
This Simple Way Is the Best Way to Predict the Market - nradov
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2015/12/24/this-simple-way-is-the-best-way-to-predict-the-market/
======
nradov
Link to the original journal article (pay wall, but you can register to read a
free article.)

[http://www.iijournals.com/doi/abs/10.3905/jpm.2015.42.1.119](http://www.iijournals.com/doi/abs/10.3905/jpm.2015.42.1.119)

